# What is your Desktop Photo right now???



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

Here is my current desktop:


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 11, 2016)

My laptop, my checkbook, TCM movie guide, the remote, my Lego camera, a pen, kleenex because the spring crappy weather is neverending...


I don't think she's really taking a picture with that camera...


----------



## waday (May 11, 2016)

I have several, changing every few minutes. This is the current one:



fireworks-5_19474517252_o by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> My laptop, my checkbook, TCM movie guide, the remote, my Lego camera, a pen, kleenex because the spring crappy weather is neverending...
> 
> 
> I don't think she's really taking a picture with that camera...


So is mine pretty much.  The laptop and desktop rotate the photo daily.  The rest of the stuff naw.  By the way, whats a checkbook?


----------



## Designer (May 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Here is my current desktop:


Very sweet! Is she your daughter?  

Here is just a little bit of mine ATM:


----------



## jcdeboever (May 11, 2016)

I don't have any. Linux Slackware. Just black background for desktop 1. No icons either, used for programing, terminals, network. Desktop 2 is gray, Gimp and Darktable, pic drive. Desktop 3, light green maintenance tools. Desktop 4, light blue - web and PC repair. I don't run in X much except for photo editing. I am 70% from a terminal. I use a desktop like I would a physical one. Other than that, I'm typing. Boring, old school. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonA_CT (May 11, 2016)

At least for my work computer...I don't ever look at it, so it works, haha


----------



## waday (May 11, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> No icons either


I have my work desktop set to not show icons. If I don't, I end up saving everything on my desktop and nothing on the work directory.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 11, 2016)

Did you change the title of this thread? are you messin' with my head? 
or maybe I just read it wrong, but that couldn't possibly be...


----------



## DScience (May 11, 2016)

Field of Dreams by Daniel Sanculi, on Flickr


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Did you change the title of this thread? are you messin' with my head?
> or maybe I just read it wrong, but that couldn't possibly be...


 I didn't but I didn't think my fingers were dyslexic when I typed it either.  Oh well, not sure I can correct it now.  

Apparently it has been 24 hours so here is the new desktop that popped up while I was baking cookies.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

Designer said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my current desktop:
> ...


Nope, just a desk top.   Hey, if you had 49 other shades of gray for you desktop you would have quite the collection.


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2016)

snippet...


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> At least for my work computer...I don't ever look at it, so it works, haha


This was my work wallpaper.  IT loved it.


----------



## JonA_CT (May 11, 2016)

home computer, centered...




tegangrass by jwa04, on Flickr


----------



## manny212 (May 11, 2016)




----------



## spiralout462 (May 11, 2016)




----------



## KC1 (May 11, 2016)

It rotates between these two.


----------



## snowbear (May 12, 2016)




----------



## waday (May 12, 2016)

snowbear said:


> View attachment 121422


Oh, I've had that same desktop, too! Then they gave me a new computer.


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2016)

snowbear said:


> View attachment 121422


You know there is a way to solve that problem.


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2016)

Current wallpaper from the desktop instead of the laptop.


----------



## nerwin (May 13, 2016)

I use other photographer's pictures as my background because I'm cool like that.


----------



## SCraig (May 13, 2016)

Raven at midnight.  Solid black screens.


----------



## table1349 (May 13, 2016)

Apparently it is Science Friday.


----------



## terry_g (May 13, 2016)

This is my desktop on my travel laptop. North Beach on Haida Gwaii.
Terry


----------



## table1349 (May 14, 2016)

It's turned cool outside overnight.  Apparently the laptop noticed for the is the random wallpaper for today.


----------



## chuasam (May 18, 2016)

Bali


----------



## table1349 (May 18, 2016)

Cessna


----------



## runnah (May 18, 2016)

A photoshopped image of the last 3 speakers of the house engaged in rough, but consensual coitus.


----------



## table1349 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## minicoop1985 (May 19, 2016)

911 GT3 by Michael Long, on Flickr

Thees one.


----------



## baturn (May 19, 2016)




----------



## chuasam (May 19, 2016)

iPad background


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2016)

Black and white day, kind of like the weather here.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 20, 2016)

DScience said:


> Field of Dreams by Daniel Sanculi, on Flickr



Those bales a mighty green for straw


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > Field of Dreams by Daniel Sanculi, on Flickr
> ...


That's because that "straw" is actually wheat.  Looks like that front bundle is from the corner of the field, that's why some of the straw has heads on it.    Common to miss a bit of wheat in the corners when having to make sharp turns with a combine.   Nice photos though. one the sunset.


----------



## DScience (May 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > DScience said:
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, was  little curious about the color.


----------



## marmle (Mar 6, 2020)

Any Doctor Who fans here?


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 6, 2020)

The one and only half ways decent shot from my previous cell phone.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 6, 2020)

Work 'puter.......a shot I took in 1997 of San Fran......






Home 'puter......BIG fan of the 1974 Gone in 60 Seconds.....


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 6, 2020)

My mistake.


----------



## star camera company (Mar 7, 2020)

My Little Petunia Louise.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 7, 2020)

This page which I am looking at.................


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 7, 2020)

@star camera company I'd be twitching if I had that many unread emails and messages.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 7, 2020)

Laptop:





Phone (lock screen):


----------



## Nwcid (Mar 7, 2020)

Interesting.  

I have approximately 500 images in my "background" file that continuously scroll.  On my Mac they cycle ever 5 seconds.  On my work PC's IIRC they are set at 1 min which is the fastest it can be set.


----------

